# Pregnant mother with Lupus



## MLH (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to find a pregnancy complication dx code for a mother with Systemic Lupus erythematosus. She was referred to a pediatric cardiologist for a fetal echo.  I can't find anything that fits exactly in 648.x3 range. Any suggestions?


----------



## KPriceAZ08 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would go with 646.9x


----------



## MLH (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks!  I thought of that too, but it is an unspecified code and technically it is specified. Right?  There just isn't a code for it. This is the only Dx for the visit. Fetus did not have any problems.


----------

